# The 3D Models from Twilight Princess Ripped.



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Facepunch Studios appears to be a gathering for gamers with ambitious 3D projects, and the group yielding the most interesting results lately is the Twilight Princess crowd. It started when "??UnKnOwN??" ripped some of the 3D models from the game, but kept excited members in the dark as he or she cleaned up the 3D meshes and enhanced the quality of the character textures. Just recently though, member "DONOTWANT" came out of nowhere with 40 different character meshes ripped for download, and the fanboy floodgates have been unleashed.
> 
> What this all means, is that if you have 2D and 3D manipulation software, like Photoshop and 3D Studio Max, you can do whatever the hell you want to the Twilight Princess characters. Anything. I just opened up a few of them in 3D Max and checked out a few of their textures too, it's the real thing. And if you're into making mods, you could easily rig the models and animate them in Garry's mod. Ok, it's not that easy, rigging each polygonal vertex can be a huge bitch to do well, and coding always gives people headaches, but getting your hands on these kind of files is the hardest step in the process to making Link fight G-man or finally beating the shit out of Midna with the gravity gun. Expect some convincing April Fool's jokes to pop up next year!


http://thelastboss.com/post.phtml?pk=2613

I think this is pretty cool, though most of the sample pictures feature Link and Ilia together...look at the pictures there. There should be a download link for all of them there as well for those interested.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 20, 2007)

Took that the day after the Japanese ISO was released - could've exported it to a 3DS file if I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it looks like they put a lot more work into these models, rather than just exporting them with some public tool. Good job.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 20, 2007)

if this is possible how come emulating it is hard...


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually, I think Twilight Princess does run in an emulator - just really slowly like most things.


----------



## Ender15 (Apr 20, 2007)

This news is about 5 months old.

I have had Twilight Princess Models converted and ragdolled in GMOD 10 for well over 3 months now.

Along with OoT, FEAR, Quake4, Doom3, Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, BF2, JK3, and several other games models... all ragdolled, and some even player models.

Anyways the models are the least impressive part of facepunch.

The Lua coding is what really shines...

Anyways, all of us facepunchers welcome you to our forums (and keep away from the OIFY, if you fear for your health).


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 21, 2007)

http://thelastboss.com/photo.phtml?post_ke...&photo_key=1635


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> http://thelastboss.com/photo.phtml?post_ke...&photo_key=1635




Spoiler that, sir!


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://thelastboss.com/photo.phtml?post_ke...&photo_key=1635
> ...


Why? Everyone knows how Midna looks like.


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 21, 2007)

I didnt know it was the last boss


----------



## Relys (Apr 21, 2007)

This is old news. I was the person that supplyed the tools around! ^.^ I hope to see this go someware...


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> I didnt know it was the last boss








...

That's the name of the website.


----------



## romulet (Apr 23, 2007)

That is crazy


----------



## Harsky (Apr 23, 2007)

So is there any tools that can rip a lot of models from GC games? Wondering if I could do the same with Smash Bros Melee in my spare time


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> So is there any tools that can rip a lot of models from GC games? Wondering if I could do the same with Smash Bros Melee in my spare time


Yeah, someone used Samus's SSBM model for this:
http://www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=57998


----------

